# Backtrack problems



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

I recently downloaded Linux Backtrack. I dowloaded it as a .iso and it contains many files two of which are the "make_cd.bat" and "make_iso.bat" I would like to make a CD but it turns out that whenever I use this batch file all it does is copies the other contents and adds I think it's 3 files, but at the end of the batch it says something like "OS won't boot"

Could someone please tell me how I can make a bootable version of Baktrack please? 

Many thanks.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Burn the iso into a bootable CD before you use any of the files inside.


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

These are the files I get on my .ISO....how do I make this into a bootable disk?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

If you take a look at the forum page second thread from the top

"The Techguy Linux FAQ "

You will find the solution inside.

To burn an iso image into a CD is one of the standard functions provided by CD burner "Nero".

Your question has been asked and answered many times here. Thus do a search if you have a problem of using a CD burner software.


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats the thing when I do burn these files onto a disk they don't boot, it isn't a bootable disk.....I'm asking how do I make it a bootable disk..........


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

You don't burn the files. You burn the iso image!

Also if the iso image doesn't boot then it is time to check the MD5SUM to see if there is any loss in the download transmission. Can you verify this step has been taken first? As it can waste others time if you have a faulty iso image.

For example you should run a MD5 program to see if the MD5 sum is the same as the one from the web site. For Backtrack 1.0 the information is



> f52319e4d414fa7bd554d8a1e175f1f5 backtrack-v.1.0-260506.iso


I take it you know the MD5 check sum programs are freely available in the Internet.


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

I know about MD5 hashes. Right I have succesfully booted from CD but now it halts at the "slax nohotplug"(this being what I would need to run to skip the process of hardware detection" but I would like to know where about I enter this so it would skip that step or what I can do to get past that part.

Thanks again.............


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

You always click "one" iso file for buring into a CD.

The whole idea of an iso file is to round up all the files and directories into an iso file to the El Torito standard. You can do it in Linux with command mkisofs.

You could boot an expanded iso set of files by mounting them on a loop back device but that needs an operational Linux first and not all iso files can be booted this way.


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

reaper616 said:


> I know about MD5 hashes. Right I have succesfully booted from CD but now it halts at the "slax nohotplug"(this being what I would need to run to skip the process of hardware detection" but I would like to know where about I enter this so it would skip that step or what I can do to get past that part.
> 
> Thanks again.............


About that?????


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.slax.org/cheatcodes.php


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Gibbs  and thanks Saikee


----------

